# Any other people diagnosed in their twenties? Higher chance of Barett's? NSAID causes?



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi all, I am a twenty year old male just diagnosed with GERD about a year ago.

I am a little depressed or unhappy with developing what appears to be a 'lifetime' condition because of a chronic overuse of NSAID medication (Voltaren and Advil) which were recommended to me long term by my family physician and the pediatric surgeon.

Nausea has been persistent almost over a year now and sometimes I can control the symptoms with diet but the results are super inconsistent and today has been awful despite my only 'triggers' today being some baklava and seasoned rice, though I suspect asparagus may have had a role too... So far I've had mixed results with PPIs and doing my best to avoid them after reading a number of disturbing articles on PUBMED regarding their side effects (osteoporosis etc.) but am unsure whether not be possible to remain off of them as even cooking all my meals can be difficult (uni can be hectic) and does not always do the trick.

I guess the most frustrating part though is that I find it difficult to go out with friends when I feel so crappy and Im beginning to dread social occasions with food that used to be so enjoyable (especially hate parties with alcohol now).

Ultimately I am now resigned to having this condition for however long, but what I would love to know is whether or not anybody else has been diagnosed fairly young, how they coped or how it affected their life, how long can I expect to live without using PPIs (am I more likely develop Barett's?), and how do other people, who dislike meds as I do, feel about the various possible surgeries?

Also most importantly, has anyone overcome it by their thirties?

PS I have asked my family physician these questions, as well as my father who is a specialist, and neither really know anything beyond the short paragraph they read in the GI disorder textbook for medical school, in my experience it seems the best info comes directly from people with GERD.

Seriously though I would love to hear any stories people feel okay about sharing because to be honest even if the people in my daily existence don't know what my life is like, I've found knowing other people share the struggle to be oddly comforting.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey! I'm a 25 yo male and have had IBS with GERD since I was 17. I remember I never use to be able to burp at all and was amazed when all of a sudden one night I couldn't stop burping, little did I know that it was the start of a lifelong illness.

I don't use medication and am not on any particular diet, caffeine and alcohol definitely make it worse so I try to stay away from them, they make IBS worse as well so that's not hard. I was on a PPI in 2008 but it gave me diarrhea as you are more prone to bacteria illnesses from eliminating your stomach acid production. So it didn't help at all for my IBS but you might get away with it.

You are at a higher risk of Baretts the longer you have it untreated. If I was you I would try everything I could now to try and get on top of it. I find that it's a lot worse now and happens after every single thing I eat now because obviously my Esopagus is ruined from 8 years of it. So pretty over it! Will need to have an endoscopy soon to see the damage!
Good luck!


----------

